# Jít, dát se na cestu



## aedude94

Hey everyone! I got some great advice today from someone and they told me to post 3 sentences a day on this site and have people correct them. So, I decided to take her advice. Could anyone please help correct my sentences? Thanks!

1) Ona mi řekla, že Petr potřebuje jít do obchodu.
2) Chci aby on šel, ale nevím jestli půjde!
3) Jaká ulice jsem měl použivat abych jít domů?


Here is what I actually wanted to say, haha. 

1) She told me that Peter needs to go to the store.
2) I want him to go but I don't know if he will!
3) Which street should I take to get home? 

Please correct these!!! (I know I have some problems, especially in the third one, but please help!) Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jana337

I added a few comments for your benefit. 



> 1) Ona mi řekla, že Petr potřebuje jít do obchodu.


Fine. In many situations, "ona" would be redundant stylistically (but not wrong grammarwise) - notice that the pronoun "mi" changes its position.
--> Řekla mi, že Petr potřebuje jít do obchodu.



> 2) Chci*,* aby on (tam) šel, ale nevím*,* jestli (less formal)/zda (more formal) (tam) půjde!


If it relates to 1), this is exactly a situation where I'd advise you not to use "on". 
_ I want him to go there.
- Chci, aby tam šel.
I want him to go there (and not her!).
- Chci, aby tam šel on!_

Instead, I'd stress where he is supposed to go. 
_A friend invited me to Italy. I might go in August.
- Kamarád mne pozval do Itálie. Možná *tam *pojedu v srpnu._ <-- a bit incomplete without "tam".

Merely for style purposes, I'd suggest to replace the last part with something less repetitive (2xgo - not a problem in English because you just say "will" the second time).
_... I don't know if he will. - ... nevím, jestli/zda to udělá._

Notice that commas in front of conjunctions are not optional. When joining clauses, just "a" is not preceded by a comma (unless it binds a main and a subordinate clause).



> 3) Jaká ulice jsem měl použivat abych jít domů?


Just to fix your grammar without changing your words: Jakou ulici jsem měl použít, abych (do)šel domů?
použít/používat + accusative
aby + past participle (with endings governed by gender and number)
***
jsem měl použít - I should have used (i.e. you gave the sentence a past meaning)
jakou ulicí - what street, what kind of street

Idiomatic: 
_Kterou ulicí se mám dát, abych se dostal domů? (mám - shall)
Kterou ulicí bych se měl dát, abych se dostal domů? (měl bych - should)_

"Dát se (instrumental/na+accusative/adverb)" is important for giving directions, like "take" in English.
_Take a right at the second traffic light.
- Na druhé světelné křižovatce se dej (one person)/dejte (more people or one person formal) doprava.
 (světelná křižovatka - literally "luminous intersection" )
We took a dirt road along the river.
- Dali jsme se prašnou cestou podél řeky.
He went down a criminal path.
- Dal se na cestu zločinu_.


----------



## aedude94

"Dát se (instrumental/na+accusative/adverb)" is important for giving directions, like "take" in English.
_Take a right at the second traffic light._
_- Na druhé světelné křižovatce se dej (one person)/dejte (more people or one person formal) doprava._
_(světelná křižovatka - literally "luminous intersection" )_
_We took a dirt road along the river._
_- Dali jsme se prašnou cestou podél řeky._
_He went down a criminal path._
_- Dal se na cestu zločinu_.[/quote]


So, when using "Dát se" you can use either the instrumental, na + accusative or and adverb? When would you use each? Why would you use "na + accusative" instead of the instrumental and vice versa? Do each have a certain meaning?   Also, thank you greatly for your corrects and comments!!! I can't believe I said "should" wrong, I definitely knew that it was "mel bych" but still did it wrong! hah! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jana337

Of course, we do this naturally. I tried to distill some rules of thumb.
*
Dát se + adverb: where you have adverbs in English *
- doprava, doleva, nahoru, dolů
*Dát se + instrumental: literal meanings* (cesta - a surface built for transportation)
- take a road, pathway, highway
*Dát se na + accusative: figurative meanings *(cesta - journey, trip, career)
- dát se na cestu zločinu - to go down a criminal path
- dát se na cestu - to start a journey, to set off
- dát se na podnikání - to start a business
- dát se na útěk - to run away, to take flight, to make a getaway
- dát se na ústup (military or figurative) - to beat a retreat 

This is what I can do off the top of my head - I won't be surprised if other natives come up with examples that do not fit so well.


----------



## werrr

aedude94 said:


> So, when using "Dát se" you can use either the instrumental, na + accusative or and adverb? When would you use each? Why would you use "na + accusative" instead of the instrumental and vice versa? Do each have a certain meaning?   Also, thank you greatly for your corrects and comments!!! I can't believe I said "should" wrong, I definitely knew that it was "mel bych" but still did it wrong! hah! Thanks!!!


The object in accusative describes the goal or direction (in English you use mostly “to” in the place of Czech “na”) and the objects in instrumental are means. You can use it all simultaneously.

dal se rychle (_adv._) autobusem (_instr._) nejkratší cestou (_instr._) na sever ~ he went quickly to the north using bus and the shortest way

dal se na cestu zločinu ~ he went down a criminal path ~ he became a criminal
dal se cestou zločinu ~ he used the criminal path/means


----------



## aedude94

Thanks you two! I now do understand the differences between the three! I kind of don't understand when you would use an adverb alone though? Can you simply use an adverb alone with "dát se"? Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

aedude94 said:


> Thanks you two! I now do understand the differences between the three! I kind of don't understand when you would use an adverb alone though? Can you simply use an adverb alone with "dát se"? Thanks!


If the adverb gives a direction, yes.
_Dali jsme se doprava. 
Dali jsme se rychle. 
Dali jsme se rychle doprava. 
_


----------



## aedude94

Ok, I think I get it! Thank you very much everyone!


----------

